# Cwd in the optic pathways of brain and retina



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, November 25, 2010 

Detection of the Abnormal Isoform of the Prion Protein Associated With Chronic Wasting Disease in the Optic Pathways of the Brain and Retina of Rocky


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/11/detection-of-abnormal-isoform-of-prion.html


tss


----------

